# Shark-A- Thon 7-03-09



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Took my sis in law ( Sirentia ) out for some fishing action that started off at the jetties. Hoooked up a nice 23 in trout right off the bat and thought it was on. Turned out that light shut off right after my line went out so fast like it was heading to the moon.. ( snap ) . So with the seas being as calm as they were, we decided to fish a few wrecks a few miles past the jetties for ling , Bull Reds or Shark. Glad we did.. Water was 84 degrees clear to at least 20 ft.

Saw some birds working and the jacks and the macks were tearing up some glass minnows like no tomorrow . Had some fun catching them for a while and then we went to drift the clear water line slicks. We started hooking up on 4-6 ft sharks about every 10 min. Lost a few with the steel leader crimps coming out at the hook end.. But that is what you get at GYB or Smittys. I will pass along the info to them to pass along to the maker of the leaders. So I took out some of the TTF steel leaders and did not have a break off after that.

Sirenita really enjoys the fast action chasing the jacks and macks around and the reel screaming / aerobic 3 ft jumps of the Blacktips.

Here is a few pics of the catches and the dinner that followed.

That recipe is the best one yet. Better than filet mignon in my books.

http://www.rockcaveiga.com/recipes.htm


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice report and that sure does look good


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

That food looks delicious. Job well done.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You're too much man, you play dirty on your threads. The food, it's stealing your thunder on your fishing skills.


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

Captain Dave does it again! Great Job! If the 3 foot sharks fight as hard as they do, oh my...


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Great job and good report


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

UHHHHH...tell me about those shark ka-bobs!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Step 1. Catch and boat a nice 5 ft Black and bleed em Step 2. http://www.rockcaveiga.com/recipes.htm I used the red wine instead.. Once in a while I will post a before and after shots.. Creations like this should be shared and enjoyed...


Pecos said:


> UHHHHH...tell me about those shark ka-bobs!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Reel nice shark, Capn. Congrats to her....


----------

